# HD-DVD Tech Talk



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a *HIGHLY MODERATED* thread. Only discussion of HD-DVD discs and players will be permitted.

If you wish to discuss a particular movie in a non-technical way, open a thread for that.

*Blu-Ray or bashing talk will not be tolerated!* Posts that discuss the "format war" or promote Blu-Ray over HD-DVDwill be deleted, and the posters will be subject to infractions or bans. Unfortunately, if this becomes too common we will have to close all next-generation DVD threads.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Stuart and the rest of the mods!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Not sure if it was mentioned in that other thread but remember to download the newest software that came out last week from Toshiba. You MAY want to wait awhile if you have the A30 or A35 as the download is reported to cause "jaggies" when viewing movies on 1080p/24 TVs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have an HD-A3, and I updated my player the other night... but I can't say as it had a positive or negative effect. I wasn't having any problems before that, and haven't had any since. My gut tells me that most of the impact of the latest A3/A30/A35 firmware must be for the A30 and/or A35 models.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes seems to have been stability for those models but I read that it's caused jaggies particularly on Transformers.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

It's not Transformers, per se, but AVC encoded movies. Transformers is just a movie lots of people have so it's a good example to use to see the effect. And it's just when playing a movie at 1080p/24 on a display that actually displays 24fps. If your player only does 1080i (I can't remember what the A3 does) or you watch HD DVDs at 1080p/60 then you're all good.

I just watched "Elizabeth: The Golden Age" on my non-24fps Panny and my ver. 2.0 A35 and all was well.

Edit: here's an overview of what the 2.0 FW is supposed to fix.
Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of the Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for 1080p/24Hz and auto mode(for HD-A30 and HD-A35), improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.

The FW update and FAQ page is here. Just click on "Support" and select the FW update from the list on the left.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

thanks chris0!! I downloaded it a few days ago on my A3 and its been running fine.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

You're welcome. And in the interest of full disclosure, I'm not sure I'd recognize jaggies if I saw them. I'm purposefully trying not to educate myself on what jaggies, ringing, edge enhancement, etc. look like because,from what I've read, the more you know what to look for the more you see it. Sometimes ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Honestly I know I wouldn't recognize them either.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Got it on my A30 the other night and cant tell any differents on it from the 1.3 that was on it. But my HDTV only does 1080p/60.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Unstuck...Bump....


----------

